# No, I actually haven't left. Promise.



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

As some of you (I hope) have noticed, I've not been that active these last few weeks, and with the sudden goodbye of several members, I just wanted to clarify that I have not left, although my participation here lately has been rather abysmal. I've just moved and am now attending a new school, so I'm really too busy making friends, going to concerts and practicing (oh, the horror, I know) to have any time left for TC. To make things even more interesting, my computer died again, but I'll get a new one rather soon. But I hope I'll be back in the saddle in a few weeks when things return to normal. Promise.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Good, we miss you.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Arriving at school does that. Are you going to school for music?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

School's more important than TC, and some people might even think that real friends are more important than virtual ones. Still, we'd love to see more of that trombone blowing in our faces when you get a chance.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> School's more important than TC, and some people might even think that real friends are more important than virtual ones. Still, we'd love to see more of that trombone blowing in our faces when you get a chance.


TC is of equal importance to school. Real friends ought to be ignored until they just go away.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Arriving at school does that. Are you going to school for music?


Yes. It's sort of a gap year, but instead of working, I'm going to school, kind of.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> ... and some people might even think that real friends are more important than virtual ones ...


I agree totally. But through a common & much loved interest, virtual friends can become real flesh & blood friends.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> As some of you (I hope) have noticed, I've not been that active these last few weeks, and with the sudden goodbye of several members, I just wanted to clarify that I have not left.


Phew 



Aksel said:


> But I hope I'll be back in the saddle in a few weeks when things return to normal. Promise.


Good otherwise Alma will have you micro-chipped


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Well as long as you're doing what you enjoy that's all that matters - take care Aksel


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

We should just have a "talk about your life" forum.

I'm not being disparaging. I'd probably use it. Guess what kind of sandwich I had today.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> We should just have a "talk about your life" forum.
> 
> I'm not being disparaging. I'd probably use it. Guess what kind of sandwich I had today.


 We do have this sort of thing, it's just spread out among different threads.
And no, you shouldn't be disparaging. It's lots of fun.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> We should just have a "talk about your life" forum.
> 
> I'm not being disparaging. I'd probably use it. Guess what kind of sandwich I had today.


Meatballs and beetroot salad?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Most of us college students are getting the same way (myself included). I'm just really busy right now. But, will post on weekends.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Plenty of cool and interesting people on this site I'd love to meet in real life, interpersonal chemistry in real life can be a different story sometimes though...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As for a talk about your life section to the forum, unlike Almaviva, I think that it would open people up to telling much more about themselves. But, the question is, do we really want that? Wouldn't we like to have some mystery here and simply be involved in fun and games and classical music so we only piece together information about each other? It takes more attentiveness to the forum the way we have it now to get to know people, but it happens and I think its healthy.


----------

